# Just exactly how much and what can I bring with me on moving day?



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi,

Just hoping to get a little clarification on the actual moving/importing side of this process. I have read that you get a one time "free pass" on import duties when moving to Mexico. I am wondering if I could buy a bunch of stuff for the house to be built and bring it into Mexico when I move. I'm talking about things like refrigerators, dishwashers, stoves, light fixtures, big screen tvs, plumbing fixtures and anything else I can buy cheaper in the US before moving. Just trying to get some feedback on if this can be done and if it's a good or bad idea...and why.

thank you,
Steve


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think you are referring to the "Menaje de casa" process, where a person or family moving to mexico as a temporary or permanent resident (not tourist) can import their household goods without paying the IVA / VAT or whatever it's called. 

I think the answer to your question is "no" because I think the Menaje de casa is for used household goods, not new stuff. I think stuff has to be 6 months old to count as used.

The advice here on what to bring tends toward a minimalist approach: as little as possible, no furniture, mattresses, large appliances, or big stuff. Pretty much anything bulky that you can buy here you should not bring. Cost of moving exceeds other considerations. Hiring a moving company to move stuff across the border is very expensive. Focus on clothes and hard to find hobby stuff you can't enjoy life without.

But as usual, I could be all wet. I do not represent that my advice is worth more than you pay for it.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

guittarzzan said:


> ................ I'm talking about things like refrigerators, dishwashers, stoves, light fixtures, big screen tvs,'''''''''


You should keep in mind that warranties on some things may not be valid outside the U.S. so to get them fixed for free under warranty, they would have to brought back into the U.S. I know thats the case if you buy certain things in the U.S and bring them to Canada. So being a bit cheaper to buy in the U.S. could backfire if it breaks down in Mexico. :smash:


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Unless I'm mistaken a manaje de casa only applies if you have a permanent resident card.

HOUSEHOLD GOODS


Household items that can be imported free of duty to foreign trade include the following goods used:


​​​​ 
The trousseau and utensils of a house, which serve exclusively and properly for the ordinary use and treatment of a family, clothing, books, booksellers.
Works of art or scientific works which do not constitute complete collections for the installation of exhibitions or art galleries.
The scientific instruments of professionals, as well as the tools of workers and craftsmen, as long as they are indispensable for the development of the profession, art or trade.
The scientific instruments and tools that will enjoy the exemption, can not constitute complete equipment for the installation of laboratories, clinics or workshops.


Those interested in making household goods free of taxes, must prove that said household items were acquired at least six months before the date you intend to enter Mexico.

The people who will be able to import their household goods without paying the taxes on foreign trade are the following:

Students or investigadore s Mexican

residents in border regions or 

permanent resident nationals repatriated or deported 

Diplomats

Household items may be made within three months prior to the entry of the person concerned to or from the country of departure or within six months after the date on which the person arrived or departed.



Important: The following goods are not considered as part of the household:

The goods that the interested parties have had abroad for commercial or industrial activities.
The vehicle.

Menaje de Casa


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken a manaje de casa only applies if you have a permanent resident card.


Residente Temporal is also allowed a Menaje de Casa. So is a student visa.

Certificado de Menaje de Casa | Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores | Gobierno | gob.mx


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I moved with a menage de casa on a residente temporal visa. Had a moving company (Seymi) do the job and was happy with it.

I'd advise strongly against bringing heavy items: the cost can get prohibitive and just about anything you'll need is available new or used. 

Bear in mind that since most expats here are close to, or in, God's Waiting Room, there are some very lightly used fine home furnishings and appliances in the various Bazaars (used goods stores).
The heirs seldom want to haul things back to the states. (Grim comment, but true).

Welcome to Mexico!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> I moved with a menage de casa on a residente temporal visa. Had a moving company (Seymi) do the job and was happy with it.


If you happen to still have the paperwork for the menaje - it might be interesting to see if - since you had an RT visa - the goods you brought in need to leave Mexico if you ever do. Someone once said that was what their menaje said.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't forget your tooth brush


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> If you happen to still have the paperwork for the menaje - it might be interesting to see if - since you had an RT visa - the goods you brought in need to leave Mexico if you ever do. Someone once said that was what their menaje said.


That was over 12 years ago, and I have no idea what the document said. However, we went permanente as soon as our four years were up, and I doubt very much there's any way we'll be leaving Mexico. Maybe "blowing in the wind" but not otherwise.

Anyone have experience of leaving Mexico and having anyone check that out?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> If you happen to still have the paperwork for the menaje - it might be interesting to see if - since you had an RT visa - the goods you brought in need to leave Mexico if you ever do. Someone once said that was what their menaje said.


I don't know how they would ever be able to enforce it when you leave because you would just leave and let your RT expire. But the law theoretically requires that you do remove it. From the sre.gob.mx website:

"Los extranjeros con la condición de estancia de Residentes Temporales y Residentes Temporales Estudiantes, podrán ingresar a México, al amparo del régimen de importación temporal, un menaje de casa por el plazo que dure su calidad migratoria, incluyendo sus prórrogas, siempre que a su salida las retornen al extranjero."

Translation in short: if you are RT or RTstudent you can use a menaje to import, but your stuff leaves the country when your residence expires.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Then it appears it would not apply to those who obtained Residente Permanente status.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree that it is very unlikely that it would be checked - but at the same time Mexico HAS entered the computer age. Perhaps it becomes an issue if you were to come back in on another RT visa and they would ask for the 'canceled' menaje ? I have no idea and I am just speculating - but, as you say, the words are there on the SRE website. What happens if you come in with a car on an RT and leave without it and then come back into Mexico ? Again - I have no idea.

Back to the original post on this thread for a moment - We received a certified menaje from our consulate in the US - and paid some amount of money - let's say $350 USD (I don't remember). When we got to Laredo we STILL had to pay more. It might have been graft ? They did try and say we required a broker (which we never solicited) - perhaps what we paid in Laredo (which might have been a couple hundred more dollars) was to pay for the unused broker ? But I have a feeling that if we would have tried importing a Best Buy's supply of appliances we would have paid through the nose...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> Then it appears it would not apply to those who obtained Residente Permanente status.


No, I don't think so. It seems residente permanente menaje import is indeed permanent.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> No, I don't think so. It seems residente permanente menaje import is indeed permanent.


Yes - there was a statement on our menaje that it was a permanent import.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

But: those who brought their possessions in on a Residente Temporal status and then changed their status several years later to Residente Permanente would logically acquire the priveleges which accrue to that status, including a waiver of the requirement to remove their possessions if they leave Mexico.

Any legal eagles out there who can clear this up? So far, we have opinions only, and like noses, everbody has one.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Too add another point: the laws changed a few years ago. I don't think that at that time it was possible to obtain a Residente Permanente visa upon first application to enter the country. At that time, I believe one had to come in as a Residente Temporal first. Then, it was four years before applying for Permanente. I know this was changed when they changed the income requirements for either visa.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well - using logic (perhaps dangerous) - when you bring in a car on a RT you get a TIP which has an associated deposit. So I assume when you leave Mexico you get that deposit back. When you come into Mexico as a RT and a menaje there is no similar deposit. So in a sense there is nothing to lose. If they really wanted you to close out your temporary menaje perhaps they would have a deposit associated with it. Once again - pure speculation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Somewhere on the menaje it says that the items have to be returned to the country of origin but I do not think it is ever checked..
I came into Mexico as a temporary and with a menaje de casa, I am now a citizen so nothing will be going back..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone, ever, being checked on the way out for the return of everyting on their original menaje de casa. It would certainly require a very detailed inventory, which never existed......
Those with residence visas may come and go at will, with no concerns, as has always been the case.
It appears that it is a detail which has not been, and cannot be enforced. Don‘t worry about it.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have never heard of anyone, ever, being checked on the way out for the return of everyting on their original menaje de casa. It would certainly require a very detailed inventory, which never existed......
> Those with residence visas may come and go at will, with no concerns, as has always been the case.
> It appears that it is a detail which has not been, and cannot be enforced. Don‘t worry about it.


What if it were as simple as a declared oath that you were complying to your previous commitments ? Or put another way - the oath you would have taken on entry where you agreed to abide to the terms.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

I can answer part of this. I just crossed at Colombia (near Laredo) last week on a RT.

I had a very detailed inventory list, but that did not qualify as a menaje de casa or make me eligible to bring my things in tax-free. The customs agent went through about two-thirds of what I'd crammed into my small pickup, evaluated it all, and gave me a bill for 16% of that estimated value. I found her evaluation of about 1,200CAD to be very low and fair considering that I had my computer, iPads, and tons of DVDs with me. I ended up having to pay something like 160CAD when the menaje de casa was 180CAD and would have been a huge hassle and expense since I don't live near a consulate. So I came out ahead!

The customs agent told me that I still have the menaje de casa option should I want to bring anything else from Canada, but the items have to be at least six months old. So I could technically go back and fill a cargo container with used furniture and bring that in at no charge, but I'd have to go to a consulate and get the load preapproved.

If you don't do the menaje de casa and don't want to pay import fees, then you are very limited on what you can bring in. I was apparently so far over the legal limit for books the agent said she and another agent had a laugh about it. You cannot bring in new items, building materials, etc. and expect not to pay any duty. She was very adamant about everything being for my own personal use and asked me three times if I was planning to sell any of the clothing I had brought with me.

At no time was I told that I'm expected to remove my items when I leave. They have been duly imported into Mexico.

Rae


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe I was just lucky. A few years ago I moved about 40 boxes of mostly papers, but also a few tools and a compressor to Mexico. They were packed in a rented passenger van with the seats removed. I didn't have any paperwork and wasn't asked for anything. One agent shined a flashlight in the van and looked in the top of a couple of boxes on top. I don't know if the fact that I crossed at midnight in El Paso/Ciudad Juarez had anything to do with the easy crossing. The agents seemed to only look at the van because they were bored and there wasn't much else to do at that time of night. They didn't ask for identification, but my passenger showed them his visa, so I took mine out too. Afterwards I realized that in the dark I had just showed them my INAPAM card (senior citizen ID) rather than my visa card.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

travelingrae said:


> I can answer part of this. I just crossed at Colombia (near Laredo) last week on a RT.
> 
> I had a very detailed inventory list, but that did not qualify as a menaje de casa or make me eligible to bring my things in tax-free. The customs agent went through about two-thirds of what I'd crammed into my small pickup, evaluated it all, and gave me a bill for 16% of that estimated value. I found her evaluation of about 1,200CAD to be very low and fair considering that I had my computer, iPads, and tons of DVDs with me. I ended up having to pay something like 160CAD when the menaje de casa was 180CAD and would have been a huge hassle and expense since I don't live near a consulate. So I came out ahead!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. One of the reasons I started this thread was that I compared the prices of the same refrigerator at Costco USA and then Costco Mexico and the same refrigerator was about $600 more in Mexico.
So, here's my logic. I'm going to be moving a fair amount of personal things as it is. I'm a musician and have a home recording studio full of gear to move as well as the typical clothes and household items I want to take. If a refrigerator costs $600 more in Mexico, then I would think if I bought a new one at least 6 months before moving as well as a new dishwasher, microwave, stove, big screen tvs etc, I would end up with a net savings in the end. I know it costs a lot for a moving company etc, but I'll have to use one anyway so I can't imagine that throwing a refrigerator on the truck is going to cost me $600 more and eat up the savings.
As long as I can show I bought them at least 6 months prior, I should be ok based off of what most of you have said. 
I think I'll leave the building materials idea off the plan though and stick to household items. 
This is still a ways off for me so I still have time to research and plan.

Thank you all for the feedback.

Steve


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

"I'm a musician and have a home recording studio full of gear to move"

Do extra research on that. I have a transcription business and the customs agent quickly tripped on the fact that my computer equipment was for business, not personal, use. She ended up getting distracted by something else and we didn't come back to the electronics. I suspect that might have ended up being a can of worms, even if my RT was approved because I could prove I was going to have steady income from outside of Mexico through my transcription business and so my "business equipment" was legit. You might get a lot of questions. I remember reading maybe on this forum about someone who moved the contents of his woodworking shop as he was a hobbyist carpenter and he got in trouble because they thought he was going to work professionally as a carpenter here.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

travelingrae said:


> "I'm a musician and have a home recording studio full of gear to move"
> 
> Do extra research on that. I have a transcription business and the customs agent quickly tripped on the fact that my computer equipment was for business, not personal, use. She ended up getting distracted by something else and we didn't come back to the electronics. I suspect that might have ended up being a can of worms, even if my RT was approved because I could prove I was going to have steady income from outside of Mexico through my transcription business and so my "business equipment" was legit. You might get a lot of questions. I remember reading maybe on this forum about someone who moved the contents of his woodworking shop as he was a hobbyist carpenter and he got in trouble because they thought he was going to work professionally as a carpenter here.


Some extra research will be done indeed. I will be living off my pension from UPS and will be able to easily prove that so hopefully when I tell them that I just write, produce and record my music in my home studio as a hobby, they'll believe me. Some people bring bikes into Mexico because that's their hobby. Mine is creating music so the gear should be justified....I would hope.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have crossed quite a few times so I can tell you that respect and a friendly attitude goes a very long way with the agents. I had a trailer crammed so full that you could not step into it but at the very rear was a cooler with iced down cokes which I offered him one. He just looked and closed the door. 

It is a good idea to have receipts in a notebook to claim anything new that you are bringing in so they feel like you are trying to obey the law. In general I have not had a problem. I had all of the shot records of my dog but they didn't even ask for them. If the items are not new they generally don't hassle you too much if you look honest.

After all of the horror stories I had heard about driving into and through Mexico I was pleasantly surprised at the courtesy and honesty of the local people. Toll booths and individuals selling oranges on the side of the road always stopped me if I started to drive off when they owed me change. Even the police at state checkpoints.

Be polite and respectful, many positions of employment in Mexico pay very little so respect, not attitude goes a very long way.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

Zorro2017 said:


> I have crossed quite a few times so I can tell you that respect and a friendly attitude goes a very long way with the agents.


That's the thing. I don't know how many times I've crossed and there were entitled Canadians or Americans ahead of me in line. You're going into a foreign country with its own rules. If you're not ready to play by them, stay home.

I speak fluent enough Spanish to do dealings like these in Spanish, which I think also makes a huge difference. Whether at the border or at a checkpoint, the attitude tends to change when I can start chatting in their language.

As for OP's music studio, I don't know your language skills, but if they're not great, you might want to have a prepared letter stating what you said about this being your hobby. This way, if your Spanish isn't great and if you get an agent whose English isn't good who seems concerned about the equipment, you can produce the letter as an explanation. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

guittarzzan said:


> Some extra research will be done indeed. I will be living off my pension from UPS and will be able to easily prove that so hopefully when I tell them that I just write, produce and record my music in my home studio as a hobby, they'll believe me. Some people bring bikes into Mexico because that's their hobby. Mine is creating music so the gear should be justified....I would hope.


I too will be importing an entire recording studio in 2-3 months (along with a guitar collection and a bunch of other household goods). Some of the moving companies freak out over the studio equipment and my guitar collection of some 25 instruments, others seem to be more relaxed with the idea. I haven't picked the movers yet but it will no doubt be one of the ones that is OK will all my gear.

The problem they fear is twofold:
#1 - Electronics are the biggest thing Aduana is looking for -- even more so that refrigerators and stoves etc. So, all the electronic gear in a studio could set Aduana's bells and whistles off.
#2 - A large collection of instruments could indicate a desire to set up shop and sell them in Mexico.

I don't know what your timeline is or if you are going to hire movers or else do the move yourself and deal with Aduana on your own, but I will gladly post my story as it unfolds if it is of interest to you.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Some things are terribly expensive here like a good power lawn mower. The Toro I brought back cost $350.00 in the states but it was $500.00 at Home Depot in Mexico, well worth paying the tax on to get a good product.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess if you are using a professional mover you will have to go through the process of getting a Menaje de Casa. The sample forms I've seen have you list electronics and appliances individually, with make, model, and serial number. It might help to also list the year, to allay fears about the stuff being new or for resale and to emphasize that it's a collection. 

Be sure and plan your schedule carefully with the mover, once you enter Mexico on your special "canje" visa you are stuck there until they complete the processing for your RT/RP - a process that takes weeks - I think mine took a total of 10 weeks. There's supposedly an exception process that lets you travel back during that 10 weeks, but I wouldn't count on it working.

But the Menaje de casa, once issued, is only valid for a short number of days, 15 IIRC. So you have to get the timing right with the moving company and the consulate. 

Consulates seem to vary on the level of detail they ask for on the Menaje de Casa, and whether they need valuations put on everything, so if possible get a sample from the consulate you plan to use rather than downloading one online. They can be picky about the order of the columns or if you have extra (e.g. english) columns they don't want in their format. Having the data in something like an excel spreadsheet lets you reorder columns and rows and hide columns easily if necessary.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Consulates seem to vary on the level of detail they ask for on the Menaje de Casa, and whether they need valuations put on everything, so if possible get a sample from the consulate you plan to use rather than downloading one online. They can be picky about the order of the columns or if you have extra (e.g. english) columns they don't want in their format. Having the data in something like an excel spreadsheet lets you reorder columns and rows and hide columns easily if necessary.


That is good advice. We made a 'trial' run to the consulate perhaps a month before the 'real' visit. We had all the paperwork we thought we needed etc. The person at the consulate took what we had and went to show it to someone behind the scene and came back with advice. If I had 6 months of bank statements they wanted 12. And I'm sure he told us how to lay out the menaje. When we returned for the real visit it went very smoothly with the added surprise that they gave us RP. Up until that point I think we were asking for RT.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

My residency/menaje sequencing is going to be a little different and I will have to do some research to make sure I am following proper protocol in each step. I am already in Mexico and won't be applying for RP at a foreign consulate. I will go directly to INM here since I'll be using "vinculo familiar" and you don't need to start the process at a consulate in that case. 

However, it i usually the consulate that gives you the menaje de casa, generally done along with the initial steps of residency application. So, unless I can find an alternate way to get a menaje here in Mexico, it looks like I'll have to make a return trip to the US to get it. 

I don't think any of the regular posters here went through a similar process but if anyone has, I would love to hear any advice!


----------



## UKMX (Jul 28, 2016)

circle110 said:


> My residency/menaje sequencing is going to be a little different and I will have to do some research to make sure I am following proper protocol in each step. I am already in Mexico and won't be applying for RP at a foreign consulate. I will go directly to INM here since I'll be using "vinculo familiar" and you don't need to start the process at a consulate in that case.
> 
> However, it i usually the consulate that gives you the menaje de casa, generally done along with the initial steps of residency application. So, unless I can find an alternate way to get a menaje here in Mexico, it looks like I'll have to make a return trip to the US to get it.
> 
> I don't think any of the regular posters here went through a similar process but if anyone has, I would love to hear any advice!


Funnily enough... I haven't done my menaje de casa as our stuff is in storage back in the UK, we've been living with family and brought some additional luggage on our last trip so we've had access to what we needed. My wife is Mexican and my daughter was born here after I entered on an FMM with 6 months clearance. I applied for RP once my daughter's papers were in hand, but had to get a permiso de salir y regresar al país from INM so I could go to London for two weeks before Christmas when they'd screwed up on issuing the RP in time. I managed to pick up the card in January, and the permiso was only a few hundred pesos. I had intended to visit the consulate in London and get the menaje de casa but we just didn't have time, so I have to do the same as you.

There is however a way you can do it without the return trip. If I can find a link or template, I will post it here, but the consulate told me (later on) that I can authorize a proxy to attend on my behalf, and they will get the menaje de casa which your shipper will need. Paperwork is simple, looks to me just like a signed letter of authorization. You might want to use a courier if you have to send it, since SEPOMEX (Mexican postal service) sucks burro.

Another option that was open to us before I had the RP was to put the menaje in my wife's name. She would have to prove her UK address to do it that way; there's no such restriction on non-Mexican citizens. That wasn't a problem for us as all our income is UK based and we have bank accounts there and she has residency. Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone's looking through this thread for options.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UKMX said:


> Funnily enough... I haven't done my menaje de casa as our stuff is in storage back in the UK, we've been living with family and brought some additional luggage on our last trip so we've had access to what we needed. My wife is Mexican and my daughter was born here after I entered on an FMM with 6 months clearance. I applied for RP once my daughter's papers were in hand, but had to get a permiso de salir y regresar al país from INM so I could go to London for two weeks before Christmas when they'd screwed up on issuing the RP in time. I managed to pick up the card in January, and the permiso was only a few hundred pesos. I had intended to visit the consulate in London and get the menaje de casa but we just didn't have time, so I have to do the same as you.
> 
> There is however a way you can do it without the return trip. If I can find a link or template, I will post it here, but the consulate told me (later on) that I can authorize a proxy to attend on my behalf, and they will get the menaje de casa which your shipper will need. Paperwork is simple, looks to me just like a signed letter of authorization. You might want to use a courier if you have to send it, since SEPOMEX (Mexican postal service) sucks burro.
> 
> Another option that was open to us before I had the RP was to put the menaje in my wife's name. She would have to prove her UK address to do it that way; there's no such restriction on non-Mexican citizens. That wasn't a problem for us as all our income is UK based and we have bank accounts there and she has residency. Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone's looking through this thread for options.


Thank you! 
I have thought about doing it in my wife's name, but we no longer have an address in the US (sold the house) so I am not sure what we need to show to prove her residency to make that work. Maybe simply showing her US residence card? Nothing we had in the US was in her name since when we arrived there in 2014 she was still going through the process of getting her infamous residency "green card" and they wouldn't let us put anything in her name because she was currently one of those evil "immigrants".

I suspect that it may be easier to wait a month and do it with my RP. I have other issues I may need to deal with north of the border so it may not be that much of an inconvenience.


----------



## UKMX (Jul 28, 2016)

circle110 said:


> I suspect that it may be easier to wait a month and do it with my RP.


I agree. Certainly it's easier to deal with Mexico/US travel and shipping than transatlantic. Good luck!


----------



## UKMX (Jul 28, 2016)

As promised, however, here's what the Mexican consulate in London told me:



> If the applicant cannot attend the consulate, then he can nominate a power of attorney to act on his behalf. He can download an example at the following link: http://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/reinounido/images/stories/pdf/Formato_carta_poder.pdf) The power of attorney has to be signed by applicant and two witnesses (photocopies of the official identification of the two witnesses are required).


Note the power of attorney is all in Spanish and I haven't properly read through it myself.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I too will be importing an entire recording studio in 2-3 months (along with a guitar collection and a bunch of other household goods). Some of the moving companies freak out over the studio equipment and my guitar collection of some 25 instruments, others seem to be more relaxed with the idea. I haven't picked the movers yet but it will no doubt be one of the ones that is OK will all my gear.
> 
> The problem they fear is twofold:
> #1 - Electronics are the biggest thing Aduana is looking for -- even more so that refrigerators and stoves etc. So, all the electronic gear in a studio could set Aduana's bells and whistles off.
> ...


Yes, I would love to see you chronicle your experience and the steps you took etc. Sounds like you're bringing in as much gear and guitars as I am so I would learn a lot from your experience. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ffejcat62 (Sep 9, 2016)

Our move is fast approaching. I have a question about the TIP. We will be taking both our cars temporarily. Mostly for the move only, both cars will be returning to the US fairly shortly. My question is...both cars are in my name and is it alright to have 2 TIP's at the same time for the same owner? I just realized this and my thought is no probably not ok. Please advise anyone who may know. If we do need to change the ownership of one of the cars, do we have enough time? We are in California and are leaving for Chihuahua on the 17th of June. Will a temporary title and registration do the job? 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are only permitted one vehicle per person, so will have to change the ownership of one car, for sure.
Be sure that the name of the owner exactly matches the name on the passport, visa, title/registration and credit card; absolutely exactly. They are very fussy about that, and our naming system is confusing to some in Mexico, and elsewhere.


----------



## Tinaco (Jun 4, 2017)

Unless you have antiques that are worth over $50 000 (and for some reason you "NEED" them), save yourself the stress and cost of moving things. You can buy everything here. 
Just bring your passport and underwear, I mean luggage and you will be fine.


----------

